# Harman Kardon Drive + Play



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

Anybody install any of these units yets for ipod integration? I have an 05 Frontier NISMO CC with the Rockford Fosgate package. I have already installed the PACNIS-Aux adapter giving me 2 aux inputs through the satellite harness. I really wanted to be able to control the ipod through the head unit, and have the song titles on the head as well. But I have given up with that. So the next best thing is the Drive + Play. I just did not want to advertise that there was an ipod in the car with the LCD mounted on the dash.

If anyone has installed this, I would love to see some pics and hear some reviews.


----------

